# Am I a dick?



## PE-ness (Jan 27, 2010)

I need some advice.

I've got this client who has turned out to be a real asshole. Won't even let me in to start my job. Everything was fine at first. We got together in the front office, had a friendly chat, a few drinks, and finally agreed that I would go around the back of the facility to perform my services.

I completed my inspection out back, and then attempted to enter to begin my work, and suddenly this asshole doesn't want to let me in! I tried reason at first - you know, hey, we agreed to this, everything's ready to go, just let me in and let's get this over with - but still no go.

Well, I admit it, I lost my cool and got a little pushy, and then this asshole just blows up on me! I mean, just unloaded on me! I got out of there quick and just gave up on the whole thing.

But later on I was talking to my two office mates about it, and they both suggested that I being a bit of a dick about the whole thing, and maybe that was the whole problem.

I was flabbergasted. Me? A dick?

So I need your advice:

1. Am I dick?

2. How can I approach this problem in the future, to ensure I am not denied entry again?

Thanking you in advance,

PE-ness


----------



## Dleg (Jan 27, 2010)

1. Yes.

2. Maybe you need to soften your approach? Be less hard-headed about it?


----------



## Supe (Jan 27, 2010)

You just need to butter him up a bit. He'll be a bit more relaxed that way, and you can just slide on past him when he drops his guard.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 27, 2010)

PE-ness said:


> I mean, just unloaded on me!


I thought that was your job?


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 27, 2010)

Being a dick is one thing. That can be handled with in certain hands. However, you can usually do an exterior visual on some assholes, but don't expect to always be let in. And when they say "no", don't expect to force your way in, either. That makes for an awkward situation. Finally, and I can't stress this enough, if you're trying to enter in the rear and the owner "blows up" on you... DON'T FREAK OUT! Just remain calm, say you have more important business elsewhere, and leave without making eye contact.

It's ok. Being a penis is hard.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 27, 2010)

I voted YES. No further comments.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 27, 2010)

See, there's three kinds of people: dicks, pussies, and assholes. Pussies think everyone can get along, and dicks just want to fuck all the time without thinking it through. But then you got your assholes, PE-Ness. And all the assholes want us to shit all over everything! So, pussies may get mad at dicks once in a while, because pussies get fucked by dicks. But dicks also fuck assholes, PE-Ness. And if they didn't fuck the assholes, you know what you'd get? You'd get your dick and your pussy all covered in shit!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 27, 2010)

^^ Oh my.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 27, 2010)

I was just going to say that when you were hanging around the back door you could have unloaded on the asshole. That probably would have been a huge mess and wouldn't have been much fun for anyone but at least you would have released some frustration and you wouldn't be all hot and bothered.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 27, 2010)

I guess I'm unclear on why your inspection needed to be done through the back door. After the initial meeting, you should have continued in through the front and done your job. If the client refused to let you in the front and then turned around and wouldn't let you in the back either then maybe they're the dick. Although the client dicks usually like to let people in the back, but sometimes just stop after the inital oral meeting.

I hope you ran some fundamental checks on the client's prior history to make sure they weren't dicks before you started doing business with them.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 27, 2010)

The other thing you might consider is that you shouldn't have given up so easily. The asshold might have felt much better after blowing up on you, i.e. maybe the asshole needed to vent a little bit and would have been perfectly happy to let you in after taking a shower to calm down or something. Then you could have tried buttering the asshole up like Supe mentioned, I think if you had just given it some time and let the asshole know that you weren't leaving no matter what, things might have worked out.

My suggestion is to go back again to day and see if the asshole is there. Take the asshole out for a nice dinner and get the asshole drunk, then the asshole might be much more willing to let you in.


----------



## testee (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't know where this leaves me. I want to see my co-workers succeed, but that story seems kind of fishy to me.

maybe fishy isn't the right word. Regardless, this whole episode has me confused. Yet I voted for the first choice? :mf_argue:


----------



## benbo (Jan 27, 2010)

testee said:


> I don't know where this leaves me. I want to see my co-workers succeed, but that story seems kind of fishy to me.
> maybe fishy isn't the right word. Regardless, this whole episode has me confused. Yet I voted for the first choice? :mf_argue:


THere we have it. If testee thinks PE-Ness is a dick, it must be true. Testee has a unique perspective on PE-Ness. They're very close.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 27, 2010)

testee said:


> I don't know where this leaves me. I want to see my co-workers succeed, but that story seems kind of fishy to me.
> maybe fishy isn't the right word. Regardless, this whole episode has me confused. Yet I voted for the first choice? :mf_argue:




I'm sure this whole incident left you feeling rather blue. You were probably ready to burst with frustration.


----------



## csb (Jan 27, 2010)

:blink:


----------



## Sschell (Jan 27, 2010)

1. yes

2. maybe you should poke around and see if there isn't another way in...


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jan 27, 2010)

PE-ness said:


> I need some advice.
> I've got this client who has turned out to be a real asshole. Won't even let me in to start my job. Everything was fine at first. We got together in the front office, had a friendly chat, a few drinks, and finally agreed that I would go around the back of the facility to perform my services.
> 
> I completed my inspection out back, and then attempted to enter to begin my work, and suddenly this asshole doesn't want to let me in! I tried reason at first - you know, hey, we agreed to this, everything's ready to go, just let me in and let's get this over with - but still no go.
> ...


Too hard to say if you are a dick or not, we would need more specifics.

Typically though, Engineers are horrible at interfacing with clients -especially first time clients. Engineers are usually really good with people they have worked with before, but pretty bad at introductions and interacting with new people. I know this because I am one of these types of engineers.

We often come of as arrogant know-it-alls telling people what to do and how the work will be completed and how long it will take. While we are doing this, we *believe* we are telling the client excellent information that he can use to his benefit. I mean if someone is working for me, I want to know what he proposes to do, the steps of the process, and how long each will take. And I don't need him to flower it up or pay me compliments.

However, all he (the client) hears is "I know everything, you peons have nothing to say that could be important, so keep you mouth closed, I will tell you when I need you to speak".

Do you ever notice how easy your relations are with clients who are engineers/scientist vs people with (soft skills) backgrounds?


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 27, 2010)

I respectfully disagree with the concept that practicing your soft skills might help you get in better. Have you considered getting some medication to help you stand up for yourself? Or you could always get in your client's face and see if this is just getting blown out of proportion.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree with RW, you need to take a firmer stance. Be a little more rigid.

And I sincerely hope you had proper PPE on when the asshole exploded.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 27, 2010)

You should have just waited untill attention was averted and just snuck in the back door. Sometimes announcing your intention to do so can be counterproductive.

Sorry everything blew up in your face.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 27, 2010)

You may want to ream this asshole. If you give him a good reaming, you'll ensure he's really screwed.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 27, 2010)

^^ Well you might find that you like using the back entrance. And if you take that kind of stance they might deadbolt the damn thing and you'll never be allowed back there.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 27, 2010)

I thought a good reaming usually opened things up. :dunno:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 27, 2010)

^^ Well if you traumatize the asshole by forcing your way in there like that you'll probably never be able to use the rear entrance. Ass Otter says, "don't think of it as work, the point is to enjoy yourself."


----------



## ElCid03 (Jan 27, 2010)

And my wife wonders why I love this site so much.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 27, 2010)

> *Ass * Otter says, "don't think of it as work, the point is to enjoy yourself."


rlyflag:

Sounds like a Freudian slip to me...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 27, 2010)

Not Freudian at all. It was totally intentional.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 27, 2010)

You know, one thing that might work is to pay your client a visit early in the morning, and slip in a little plug for your work later on. If the asshole is prepared for what you plan to do, you should just be able to slip in almost unnoticed and get it done without further trouble.

It's worked for me. :dunno:


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 27, 2010)

Dude, the economy is tight.

I wouldn't be pissing off any potential clients, even if they are assholes. Maybe you should let one of your co-workers talk with this asshole and see if they can get their foot in the backdoor. Nah, that might hurt.

You might be a dick, but clients are fickle and you have to make sure you're doing everything to keep them happy. This might include going back and saying you're sorry even if you don't mean it. If you think you're up for it and want to try again instead of sending a coworker, then let them cool off some and approach the situation from their perspective. That ass might feel violated and you need to make reparations if you think you'll ever get to go through the front door even.


----------



## PE-ness (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. I may try to implement some of it.

But just to let you know: things went a little smoother today. I still wasn't able to gain entry to the rear of the facility, but I am still welcome in the front office. The big blowout the other day seems to have been forgotten. Or at least, I could see no trace of it. I still have no choice but to deal with that asshole, though. I can no longer ignore it.

I called my Mom last night to ask her advice. She said "PE-ness, you are what you are and there's no use in denying it. What you need to make that asshole understand is that it's your job to be a dick. Your job is hard - and is certainly something that asshole couldn't do without you. Sure, 99% of the time you're just a big softie, and that asshole knows it, but when it comes to doing your job, there's no way around being pushy about it. That asshole just needs to loosen up and accept it. Stand tall and proud, son! Don't let that asshole get in your way!"


----------



## Otter (Jan 28, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Ass Otter says, "don't think of it as work, the point is to enjoy yourself."


leave my ass out of this. And quit stealing my lines.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, you can do whatever you want to us, but we're not going to sit here and listen to you badmouth the United States of America. Gentlemen!


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 28, 2010)

csb's response made me laugh out loud!

ironically....I find this amazing! Who ever thought THIS would be the way ENGINEERS found creativity?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 28, 2010)

Otter said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ass Otter says, "don't think of it as work, the point is to enjoy yourself."
> ...



How is it stealing your line if I quoted you?


----------



## frazil (Jan 28, 2010)

Ass Otter says, "There are no stupid questions, just stupid people"


----------



## Otter (Jan 28, 2010)

frazil said:


> *Ass* Otter says, "There are no stupid questions, just stupid people"


Why have I become the *butt* of the joke? And I don't remember ever saying that.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 28, 2010)

Otter said:


> Why have I become the *butt* of the joke? And I don't remember ever saying that.


It does not matter what you said!!!!!!!!! This is how we roll. :th_rockon:


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 28, 2010)

PE-ness said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I may try to implement some of it.
> But just to let you know: things went a little smoother today. I still wasn't able to gain entry to the rear of the facility, but I am still welcome in the front office. The big blowout the other day seems to have been forgotten. Or at least, I could see no trace of it. I still have no choice but to deal with that asshole, though. I can no longer ignore it.
> 
> I called my Mom last night to ask her advice. She said "PE-ness, you are what you are and there's no use in denying it. What you need to make that asshole understand is that it's your job to be a dick. Your job is hard - and is certainly something that asshole couldn't do without you. Sure, 99% of the time you're just a big softie, and that asshole knows it, but when it comes to doing your job, there's no way around being pushy about it. That asshole just needs to loosen up and accept it. Stand tall and proud, son! Don't let that asshole get in your way!"


Sage motherly advice if ever I read it.

Ass Otter says "Shit...hooked it."


----------



## Otter (Jan 28, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> Ass Otter says "Shit...hooked it."


That was Boon


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 28, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> PE-ness said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the advice. I may try to implement some of it.
> ...


Sounds like it was a deeply religious experience.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 28, 2010)

Perhaps you can use the access to the front lobby as a way to "slip in" to the rear of the facility. If you are working hard enough in the front lobby, the asshole could become distracted, let you step out of the front lobby, and then allow access without even having a chance to block you. Then you can use that access as a way to show the asshole that the work you did in the back of the facility was something that you both wanted all along.

BTW, alcohol goes a long way towards helping in the distraction phase of this operation.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 28, 2010)

Maybe the client is hiding something in the rear that he doesn't want you to see. Like a bunch of leaky old drums you'd have to report, or gerbils.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 28, 2010)

Did you ever think that you might be too big a dick to be allowed access to the rear? Sounds to me like you might need to find a client who's a much bigger asshole. or one that has allowed you to enter through the rear of the facility before. If all else fails, meeting in the front office is never a bad thing. You typically come to the same conclusion.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 28, 2010)

^^ I've always liked the front office. When I was in college I slipped up and accidentally got my fingers caught in the back door. Boy was it a shocker when that asshole found me there, but I haven't been back there sense.


----------



## Fudgey (Jan 28, 2010)

> Well, I admit it, I lost my cool and got a little pushy, and then this asshole just blows up on me!


You make it sound like there's a problem.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 28, 2010)

You could always just play ignorant and barge in without asking: "Oh I'm sorry, you didn't want me to enter through the back door? Well I'm already here, so would it be OK if I just went about my business?"


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Maybe the client is hiding something in the rear that he doesn't want you to see. Like a bunch of leaky old drums you'd have to report, or gerbils.


the client is Richard Gere?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

PE-ness, you haven't said much about this facility that you are inspecting. I am assuming by the restrictions placed on entry that perhaps the facility could have been considered a confined space and as such, have specialized procedures for entry? If that is the case, perhaps you have over-inflated the issue with your client?

I am voting know NO for the poll - I think you are just misunderstood.

JR


----------



## PE-ness (Jan 29, 2010)

Well guys, I almost got in yesterday, but I didn't want to push my luck. Things were going smoothly and I didn't want to jeopardize my work up front.

But then quite unexpectedly, the end of the month reared its ugly head, and the whole facility is off-limits for a week! I am going to check and see if the head office can provide me some temporary compensation, because I don't know if I can go a whole week without work. Otherwise, I don't know what I will do.

Any suggestions?


----------



## cement (Jan 29, 2010)

Is there anybody there that can give you a hand?

Sometimes you just have to help yourself.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 29, 2010)

PE_ness I hope the head office will come through and provide some relief during the temproary shut down. Carrying the overhead burden of a coulpe of subordinates druring no work periods can make conditions pretty blue. As others have said, sometimes doing some work "in-house", will keep the company firm and prepared for work upon repopening of the client's facility or should a new client come along.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 29, 2010)

Sometimes that end of the month furlough is all the excuse you need to go digging around in back.



> PE-ness, you haven't said much about this facility that you are inspecting. I am assuming by the restrictions placed on entry that perhaps the facility could have been considered a confined space and as such, have specialized procedures for entry?


This sounds like a low oxygen/high methance atmosphere. PE-Ness, you already indicated there was an explosion back there previously. Perhaps your client doesn't want to risk similar embarassment and liability for the clean up afterwards.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 29, 2010)

Pe-ness, you have to be careful when asking the head office for compensation. Whatever issue you have will be blow... out of proportion.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 29, 2010)

> Whatever issue you have will be blow...


Will there be hookers with this blow?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 29, 2010)

^There better be!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 29, 2010)

I understand why the front office would be closed for business, I'm sure they have some cleaning to do and such.

However, I don't understand why the rear entry is closed. There's really no point in cleaning up back there since it'll just be muddy again tomorrow.

You might consider visiting another client during this time. There are probably a few more out there that aren't so stingy about gainging access to the rear entrance.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 29, 2010)

> As others have said, sometimes doing some work "in-house", will keep the company firm and prepared for work upon repopening of the client's facility or should a new client come along.


If you have some down time, might I suggest a little personal career development on the side. You can often find some excellent material online, and work it at your own pace. You may need to work it a few times to feel like you are really getting somewhere. Even though it's over the computer, it can be a very hands on experience, where you feel like you are actually there.

Remember, the competition is stiff. You really need to rise up and stick out to be noticed.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 29, 2010)

can I nominate this thread for HoF status?

BTW PE-ness... you may want to have your client give the rear of the facility a thourough cleaning... maybe just hose it out real well... this way you wont have to work through all their shit.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jan 29, 2010)

I've been wondering if maybe the asshole didn't want you using the rear entry knowing the entry mechanism needed some lubrication. Maybe you could lube it up and that would assuage the asshole's concerns.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 29, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I've been wondering if maybe the asshole didn't want you using the rear entry knowing the entry mechanism needed some lubrication. Maybe you could lube it up and that would assuage the asshole's concerns.


Yeah, I think a well greased door would aid in your attempt to access.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 29, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> PE_ness I hope the head office will come through and provide some relief during the temproary shut down. Carrying the overhead burden of a coulpe of subordinates druring no work periods can make conditions pretty blue. As others have said, sometimes doing some work "in-house", will keep the company firm and prepared for work upon *repopening* of the client's facility or should a new client come along.


I hope that was a typo, because "repopening" the facility could spell the end for all your business with that particular client. "Repopening" can occur in several degrees, from simple guilt trips all the way up to conversion to a convent, at which point the business model has changed and there is no need for your professional services anymore



VTEnviro said:


> > As others have said, sometimes doing some work "in-house", will keep the company firm and prepared for work upon repopening of the client's facility or should a new client come along.
> 
> 
> If you have some down time, might I suggest a little personal career development on the side. You can often find some excellent material online, and work it at your own pace. You may need to work it a few times to feel like you are really getting somewhere. Even though it's over the computer, it can be a very hands on experience, where you feel like you are actually there.
> ...


I second this suggestion. I have a good list of on-line study resources. But you don't need to be tied to a computer. There are lots of good periodicals and journals you can carry with you anywhere to keep your skills current. If you're really diligent, you can catch some quality self-practice time in numerous everyday situations where you might have otherwise been unoccupied - riding on the bus, for example, or at Starbucks, or church.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 29, 2010)

PE-ness,

sorry I've missed this thread until now, but sounds like you've gotten some great advice. All I can add is "KEEP YOUR HEAD UP", and you'll be fine


----------



## PE-ness (Feb 2, 2010)

Time for an update:

The facility is re-opened. I was too busy during shut down to even make it to the head office, so no action on that front.

However, upon re-opening, I was able to get right in and put to use some of the advice you guys gave me. First thing in the morning, I stopped by the front office and gave a little service I had promised earlier. Just an oral briefing. But like you guys suggested, I slipped in a plug for my later work around back.

I decided to break out my people skills and wined and dined my client that night. A real nice dinner at a French restaurant, and a $90 bottle of wine. That loosened things up considerably, and allowed me to proceed with all my work as soon as we were back from the restaurant.

But then I made a really huge mistake. One that may have cost me my client for good, I am afraid - I got over-eager and attempted to deliver my product to the head office immediately upon finishing my work around back. No cleaning up, just barged right on in in my dirty, post-job condition. I even attempted to wipe my hands off on the drapes.

I knew I shouldn't have done any of that, but I just kind of wasn't thinking, being so excited about finally getting my job done. I guess I just assumed my client would have been as excited as I was.

Any suggestions for how I could patch things up with my client?  Or have I gone too far this time?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 3, 2010)

> No cleaning up, just barged right on in in my dirty, post-job condition. I even attempted to wipe my hands off on the drapes.


That is a dick move PE-ness. It seems like you were using your head, so I just can't see why you used such bad judgment.

I suggest you thoroughly clean the drapes and the carpet. And maybe take a hose and thoroughly clean out the rear for good measure.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 3, 2010)

Not only are you a dick, you are also a shithead. Clients don't like shitheads in the head office or the front office for that matter.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 3, 2010)

Whoa, you took this one way too far. I don't understand what you're doing hanging around the rear entrance anyway if the client will let you in the front office and head offices. Why did you feel the need to visit the head office after you were working out back and why were your hands so dirty? I think you're going to have to find a client that likes to experiment with letting their consultants in all different doors and offices if you're going to get away with this kind of thing in the future. You might even have to resort to paying the clients that are willing to accept this kind of behavior.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 3, 2010)

Moral of the story: As much as you want to please the client, it's not good to go be up their ass so much.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 3, 2010)

^depends on the client... some times they need frequent reaming, some of them actually like it.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 3, 2010)

If I were you, I'd call the head office to explain how excited you were, and how you thought the client would be, upon completing the services to the rear that you had promised. On top of that, since you did come while still dirty, I would even offer to remove the carpet free of charge and lay some good, hard wood from front door to back door whenever they wanted. Depending on the wood condition, the client may have to condition it on a regular basis, though. Hope it all works out.


----------



## TranspoVA (Feb 3, 2010)

Sounds like you should explain to your client that you are a businessman and that you have other clients who keep the front and back doors unlocked when requested. And that your services are one of kind, always a small lump sum that's always ahead of schedule compared to other consultants. You should explain the benefits of finishing projects prematurely. Sounds like a problem in the marketing department to me.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 3, 2010)

> On top of that, since you did come while still dirty, I would even offer to remove the carpet free of charge and lay some good, hard wood from front door to back door whenever they wanted.


Offer to put down a coat of wax while you're at it to leave it smooth and lustrous.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 3, 2010)

laser lasts longer!


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd like a long-term cost analysis for laser vs wax treatments for front lobbies. It's something I would like to present to my client.


----------



## ElCid03 (Feb 3, 2010)

Mrs. El Cid was not very amused with this thread for some reason.....


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 3, 2010)

Never let the Mrs. look at EB.com.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 3, 2010)

Why are you letting the client read proprietary information?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 3, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> I'd like a long-term cost analysis for laser vs wax treatments for front lobbies. It's something I would like to present to my client.



As I noted in the corollary thread, I think it's probably beneficial to all parties to have the carpet removed from the front lobby altogether. You don't have to worry about spilling stuff on the carpet in the future and the appearance of the lobby is much more exotic. As I consultant, I don't really give a shit how it gets done, I just put it on the drawings and let the contractor take care of it. Call it a performance based specification.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 3, 2010)

I enjoy smooth, polished floors as much as anyone, but you need to watch out for when the floor starts to splinter. It wouldn't treat any tool you come into the office with too well.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 3, 2010)

And really, with the safety concerns and liability for accidents and such, the drapes should go, too. Handrails could make a positive difference, though, so your client might want to consider installing some.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 3, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> I enjoy smooth, polished floors as much as anyone, but you need to watch out for when the floor starts to splinter. It wouldn't treat any tool you come into the office with too well.


agreed. I am also a fan of a small well-kept entrance area rug. unfortunately, sometimes the floors around it get's rough and it tears up my equipment. Just a little spring cleaning and all is fine again.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of the front offices down in Brazil. They're just so clean and well kept. My client has adopted the Brazilian decorating motif and I really enjoy the ambiance of the place.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow...you better not let the Mrs come in here now, C-town. You're getting a little personal.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 3, 2010)

^^ I don't know what the hell you're talking about, I'm talking about my Brazilian clients.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 4, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> ^^ I don't know what the hell you're talking about, I'm talking about my Brazilian clients.


So you have South American clients even though you have a contract with an American client? I guess it's just something about the guys in SC I guess.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 4, 2010)

I do have a contract with my client but I will never break said contract contract. My client is not South American, however their office has been decorated in the Brazilian style.


----------



## chaosiscash (Feb 4, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> So you have South American clients even though you have a contract with an American client? I guess it's just something about the guys in SC I guess.


^^ Well done.


----------



## PE-ness (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm starting to get the impression you guys are reading something into my posts that is entirely different than what I was talking about.

Well anyway, I need to lay low since my client's around. And, frankly, I'm feeling a little blue, what with it being my birthday and all. I guess I'm just going to hang with my office mates, the way things are going with the client now.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 4, 2010)

^^^ Well, since it's your birthday and you're hanging with your office mates, I hope you have a ball!


----------



## ElCid03 (Feb 25, 2010)

PE-ness said:


> I'm starting to get the impression you guys are reading something into my posts that is entirely different than what I was talking about.
> Well anyway, I need to lay low since my client's around. And, frankly, I'm feeling a little blue, what with it being my birthday and all. I guess I'm just going to hang with my office mates, the way things are going with the client now.



The Hamid Karzai avatar was much more regal, you should bring it back.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a virus on my computer called Backdoor.Trojan and it made me think of this. :true:

It's a good name for a new model prophylactic for PE-ness.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 4, 2010)

The Backdoor Trojan - 30 mil and lubed?


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 5, 2010)

sounds like a horse's ass to me.


----------



## PE-ness (May 19, 2016)

Wow, what a trip down the back alley of Memory Lane.  I still remember this client, but that was the last time I provided my services there.  I learned a hard lesson, though, and have since learned to just keep everything professional. The back door is for client personnel, only.  A professional only enters the front office, and the back door only when asked to.  

I had a recent experience that made me think of this episode again, and whether or not I've started to go too soft on my clients. My main client recently began to restrict my access to the entire facility.  Front office, around back, all over.  Even the field hands were told to ignore me. I made a call to the client's head office and was told that my services are still valued, but they just don't require my services as often as they used to. Because of my previous experiences of being perhaps a little too pushy, I thanked them for their business and offered to visit the main office to provide an oral presentation regarding potential other services that I can provide. But they responded that they were not interested.  So I politely reminded them of my phone number, and withdrew.

Folks, my business hasn't been doing so well recently, and this was my main client. I don't think I can continue to survive, just sitting around my office performing internet research and practicing for a real client.  Should I have been a little harder on my client, pushed my services more?  What can I do to increase the frequency of services requested by my client? I'd like to hear you thoughts, you've all been so helpful in the past.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 20, 2016)

Try using a hat. I have heard that is trending right now.


----------

